# No sound coming out of speakers



## scottblizz (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you in advance for any help any one can give me. Basically, I can't get any sound out of my speakers. I just recently reformatted my computer to Win2000 and tried to play music but i didn't hear anything. i have done all of the obvious things like add hardware(soundmax digital audio) in the control panel. I have been to the device manager and anything that had a yellow question mark or exclamation i have added as well(except for something having to do with the keyboard). I have tried two sets of speakers and neither works. If anyone can help, it would be much appreciated. Scott


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the muted box is not checked in the audio control panel


----------



## scottblizz (Nov 5, 2004)

*still not working*

The mute box is the first thing I checked when I tried to trouble shoot. I am not great with computers but I was checking something on my laptop which plays volume directly from the computer and the driver details were different then the PC. Not sure if that is b/c a laptop has different settings?? Thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the laptop probably has a different chip requireing different drivers,is the sound an onboard chip or a soundcard,have you checked for updated drivers an reinstallation of the drivers
if it is onboard check it is enabled in the bios


----------



## scottblizz (Nov 5, 2004)

*??????*

Thanks again Dai-
How do I check if the sound is soundcard or onboard chip? How do I then check the bios?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if your plugs go into a card in one of the pci slots then you have a pci s/c
if they plug in around your d plug connection area then it is onboard
look in your manual
you usually press the del. key as you are booting up to enter the bios but on some comps it is diferent but it will tell you on on the bottom of one of the post screens.
it pays to visit the bios reguarly for awhile until you are familiar with it.
just remember to save the bios when it asks before you exit


----------

